# Base de données pour la musique ??



## Pharmacos (26 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Etant en train de retagger mes mp3 je voulais savoir ou je peux trouver les genres musicaux exact de mes artistes ?

Existe t il une base de donnée comme l'imbd pour les films ??

Merci 
Pharmacos


----------



## ntx (26 Septembre 2006)

Il y a une fonction dans iTunes qui interroge une base sur le web pour remplir les tags des morceaux. Jette un coup d'oeil, je ne me souviens plus du nom.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Septembre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Il y a une fonction dans iTunes qui interroge une base sur le web pour remplir les tags des morceaux. Jette un coup d'oeil, je ne me souviens plus du nom.




Il n'y a pas le nom de la base de données :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Etant en train de retagger mes mp3 je voulais savoir ou je peux trouver les genres musicaux exact de mes artistes ?
> 
> ...



il y a MusicBrainz qui est associ&#233; &#224; Last.fm dont quelques membres de Macgeneration sont &#233;galement membres (Groupe MacGeneration)

Citation :

"MusicBrainz is a community music metadatabase that attempts to create a comprehensive music information site. You can use the MusicBrainz data either by browsing this web site, or you can access the data from a client program &#8212; for example, a CD player program can use MusicBrainz to identify CDs and provide information about the CD, about the artist or about related information. You can also use the MusicBrainz Tagger to automatically identify and clean up the metadata tags in your digital music collections. Find out more in the introduction."


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Septembre 2006)

Merci mais je ne trouve toujours pas le genre musical des artistes :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il n'y a pas le nom de la base de données :mouais:



C'est Gracenote mais je ne sais pas s'il y a les genres musicaux


----------

